# cjc-1295 question



## melandleadley (Mar 19, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]I have been researching and reading all i can about cjc-1295 and it seems an amazing little compound but.....
What is the truth about it being dangerous ? i have read the report about it may having links to causing myocardial infractions in 3 test subjects but nothing else since..I am aware the subjects were already ill did the cjc aggravate there condition ? Or was it just pure co-incedence
I know you cant extrapolate on such a study and everyone can draw there own conclusions but in your opinions as users of such a compound is it a safe to use at say 200mcg a day for 5 days over 6-12 months
Any advice or point me in the direction of somrthing else i can read would be great.

thanks [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 19, 2012)

I had heart issues as a child, so one could say that I am pre-disposed to those kind of issues.  Yet, over the past 2 years of researching on and off with GHRP/GHRH combos, I have not experienced any issues.   

Just my personal research experience with it.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sometime I think they will point fingers at what they want but is there any solid evidence behind there thoughts?


----------



## oufinny (Mar 20, 2012)

I have ran 1295 w/DAC and w/out DAC, neither caused me any heart issues.  My BP does go up on the DAC version but not so much I won't use it.


----------



## Kleen (Mar 21, 2012)

I was going to ask which CJC-1295 you were referring too. The DAC is the only one I could see having any effect on the heart at all. I could feel my heart beat in my chest nice and strong 10-15 minutes post injection. However it didn't speed up or anything. 

As far as the Mod-GRF 1-29 (1295 No DAC) no I really can't imagine it being much more than coincidence especially if no other studies or feedback on it after that.


----------

